# Is $9.95 a good price for "Little Jamie" in SoCal?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not ready for planting trees just yet, but Armstrong's, a nursery chain in So Cal has Little Jamie evergreens for $9.95. Is that good, or should I look elsewhere, when it's time. I'm sure they'll be some for sale at the Big Train Show, but this is so easy, since the nursery is just a few miles away.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's not bad. They're $13-$15 at M&M in Orange


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

How big, Todd? The one's at Armstrong are about a foot tall.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

What are little jamies do you have any pic of one. Here in ohio we have never heard of them/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 04/18/2008 10:45 PM
How big, Todd? The one's at Armstrong are about a foot tall.




Maybe 8", less than 1' for sure.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, Little Jamie is a type of pine tree, that's popular among many garden railroaders. Although I have no personal experience with its growing habits, it appears to retain its conical shape and doesn't grow too tall, if you keep it trimmed. I'm sure if you Google the name, you may come up with a description and maybe a picture. I don't know if they tolerate real weather (hey, we live in California!). Somewhere in my photo archives, I have a photo I took at the Big Train Show a few years ago, and I'll put it up if I can find it. Or, if you get Garden Railways, over the last few years they have done roundups of trees and shrubs and I know Little Jamie is listed. Oh, and don't ask me the Latin name. I flunked every year and had to go to summer school./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, if this works, here is a mature Little Jamie, which I've just learned is a cypress. Hope the link works. Otherwise, Google. And yes, they do appear to grow in other parts of the country. 

http://www.bonsaiboy.com/catalog/product330.html


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Is $9.95 a good price for "Little Jamie" in SoCal?*

Thanks for the reply guys i did the google thing i found a picture of them and it looks like they will grow here in ohio ok. Now we just need to find them at a reasonable price.


----------

